# 1st Appointment



## Kelster690 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi All

I'm kind of of new here haven't been on since February.  Well I have finally got to the doctors to ask them to refer us for treatment (briefly.... diagnosed with mild PCOS Nov 06 but been off pill & contraception for 6 years & nothing happened... been trying properly for 2 years or so, Dr said to come back once married and ready - well we've got married moved house twice and only just settled and ready to start the process & get on waiting lists).

Got an appointment at Liverpool Womens Hospital on 30 May (less than 2 weeks away) - I'm not going to get excited (honest  lol !!!) as I know this appt will probably be more talking more than anything.  My Dr said that LWH will have to re-do the tests that I had Nov 06 incase anything has changed and DH will also have to be tested at some point - they may or may not carry these out on 30th.

But its one step closer!  I'll hopefully be back around a little bit more now we have made the move to begin properly - not just talk about it!

TTFN

Kelly
x


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Kelly

Well done for taking the next step and getting some help, I have found it quite daunting and scary because it meant that I had to admit I had problems!

I have just had my first appointment with a consultant following 18mths trying to conceive No 2.  Our appointment was very quick to be honest - we were only in there 20 mins but that could be because he couldn't find much wrong (!) apart from the fact that I have intermittent ovulation and a thin lining of the uterus which he found from a scan done there and then.  I would imagine you will also probably have a scan at the appointment as well  - internal - not very glamorous (!) but not painful either.

I was put on Clomid for three months and I have found from talking to a friend who has been posting on this site for a lot longer than me that, depending on what is wrong with you of course, Clomid is usually a first starting point for treatment for many women as it is cheap and has a relatively high success rate.  She had mild pcos and after two months of clomid is now 20 weeks preggers.

It is a bit late now given that your appointment is next week but I would have expected your GP to ensure that you had had your blood tests (FSH and LH), but not necessarily your dh's, done again before the appointment.  Even if the hospital ask you to do the tests again you will probably have to have them done at the GP's anyway I would have thought!  My GP got me to have them all done first which meant that the Consultant had a full picture of my blood test results and could go ahead and prescribe treatment without any further tests at this point.  He was on the point of telling me to go away and have my fsh levels done before treatment could commence until I pointed out that, thank God, I had already had these done so he rang the labs and got the results.  If my experience is anything to go by they won't be able to do your DH's tests on the day as there is a long list of rules that you have to abide by -for example no sex for 3 days before but no longer than this!  Plus I had to make an appointment for him to take it to the labs - due to waiting list we will have to wait until July for this - 10 weeks!!!

This was my experience so hope that helps, good luck and I hope you get on ok.

RLH


----------



## Kelster690 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for your reply RLH33    Interesting reading.

I'll be back on Friday to let you know how I get on.  I did have my bloods taken back in Nov06 and all my levels were apparently fine.  But I suspect they will be asking for more then.  I know what you mean by the scan, again I had one in Nov06, so looking forward to all the proding and poking thats due soon  

From reading your experience and other also it looks like not much will happen on Fri - ah well we will see.

Good luck RLH & congrats to your friend!

Kelly
x


----------

